# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Formula to make Negative Values Positive & Positive Values Negative?

## mustard

I would like to know if there is any way to have a formula/function that takes a value from another cell (I know how to do that part) and then makes the number negative if the original is positive - or else makes the number positive if the original is negative.  Any ideas?

----------


## Sloth

Just multiply it by -1

example:

=-1*A1

"mustard" wrote:

>
> I would like to know if there is any way to have a formula/function that
> takes a value from another cell (I know how to do that part) and then
> makes the number negative if the original is positive - or else makes
> the number positive if the original is negative.  Any ideas?
>
>
> --
> mustard
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mustard's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20017
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=470855
>
>

----------


## David Hepner

You can:
- put '-1' in an empty cell and copy this cell
- select your data
- goto 'Edit - Paste Special' and choose 'Multiply'

or

create a helper column and use this formula:

=-A1 (aussmuing your numnber is in A1) and drag down the formula.


"mustard" wrote:

>
> I would like to know if there is any way to have a formula/function that
> takes a value from another cell (I know how to do that part) and then
> makes the number negative if the original is positive - or else makes
> the number positive if the original is negative.  Any ideas?
>
>
> --
> mustard
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> mustard's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=20017
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=470855
>
>

----------


## mustard

That worked great.  Thank you.

----------


## Gord Dibben

mustard

By formula in A1 enter  =b1*-1

where b1 is negative or positive.

Without a formula enter -1 in any empty cell then copy and select cells to
change then Paste Special>Multiply>Ok>Esc on all selected cells.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Mon, 26 Sep 2005 13:52:43 -0500, mustard
<mustard.1vzcqc_1127761505.9649@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote:

>
>I would like to know if there is any way to have a formula/function that
>takes a value from another cell (I know how to do that part) and then
>makes the number negative if the original is positive - or else makes
>the number positive if the original is negative.  Any ideas?

----------

